

Yelp Gets This Much Favorability In Google And Still Complains? - huskyseo
http://www.huskyseo.co.uk/blog/yelp-gets-much-favorability-google-still-complains/

======
ceallen
This article seems disingenuous, since by its own admission these search
results have recently changed. It gives the impression that Google backpedaled
after being called out on its favoritism.

